# Play Xbox 360 through laptop?



## proevomad

Is it possible to play my xbox360 through my laptop?

I have a DELL inspiron 9300 widescreen laptop, bought 01/06. It has xp and windows media centre. it also has what looks like a tv input (i live in the UK, is it the same as everywhere else?) in the back.


----------



## proevomad

Anyone?


----------



## proevomad

No love for this then???


----------



## DoubleHelix

Welcome to TSG. The people who answer questions are volunteers who log on whenever they have time. You need to be patient. It's been less than a day since your original post, and not everyone logs in here on the weekends.


----------



## proevomad

ok thanks, hope someone can answer. it would be sweet i f i could use my laptop to play xbox games cause my girlfriend likes to watch crap on the tv.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

do the 360's have av cables? 

if so you may be able to using a wireless router to your laptops moniter


----------



## proevomad

i have all the cables that came with the xbox360, and i have a wirless router for it and another for my pc and laptop. 

but how do i do this?


----------



## SouthParkXP101

is the router a 2 way router? 
if not it wont work , and you have to have 2 parts like the diagram below 


XBOX 360- Laptop 
' av cables ' - dispaly cable 
' '
Router-------------------------------- router-' 


thats what i was thinking of..... can your routers do that?


----------



## proevomad

mmm your getting technical now, and i'm quite stupid.

is there no way i can just plug my xbox's out cable into my laptop.

i dont really understand what a two way router is..sorry. they are the xbox360 official wirless adapter and a BTvoyeger 2110 wirless router


----------



## SouthParkXP101

i believe the officail wireless router is for online play , ill explain it simpler for you 

does you wireless router have 2 boxes with anteneas ?
thats what you need for this to work , if you could post a picture of the back to the xbox and the lap top so i could see all the connections that may help


----------



## proevomad

THANKS FOR THE HELP.

its 1am here in the uk now so i going to bed, but i will post the pics tomorrow.

hope you get chance to look.

thank you again.

my router is only 1 peice


----------



## SouthParkXP101

proevomad said:


> THANKS FOR THE HELP.
> 
> its 1am here in the uk now so i going to bed, but i will post the pics tomorrow.
> 
> hope you get chance to look.
> 
> thank you again.
> 
> my router is only 1 peice


ok pics will help goodnight


----------



## mike2507

Not sure if this is what you want But I have a Question my self. Ofton times I get a icon in the lower right side of the monitor that says>Xbox360 detected" Any one know if by chance my next door nieber or who evers xbox can be tap in to from my lap top. PS my lap top has Blue tooth.


----------



## xStaH

Unless your laptop as a VGA in port, there is NO way to connect your Xbox 360 to your laptop. Most laptops have VGA out and/or S-Video out, but I haven't seen any that have in ports.

There is a work around. Adaptec released something called the Adaptec Gamebridge. I think its discontinued now, but you can find it all over the internet. MSRP is $59.99, but I found one for $10.00. Just Google it. It is a box that allows you to plug the RCA or S-Video cables directly into it, and then it connects directly to you computer through a USB 2.0 port. Graphics, however, are not enhanced, as the box claims. I use component HD cable to connect my Xbox to my television, and the graphics are significantly poorer quality then on my TV. The sound also skips. Check it out though, I've used it and it is an ok temporary fix if you are on the road or LAN-ing up with some buddies.


----------



## markspark762

i have the same problem i have a dell Inspiron 9400 and a Netgear624v3 wireless router i have a program that can record it on your laptop screen but u get lag and you can play games that a 60hz in colour so im not sure what to do can any1 help:up:


----------



## Couriant

You may have to use a TV Tuner card, or at least a card with a VGA/RCA/COMPONENT IN port.


----------



## matorme

hey i have kinda the same problem as the 1st post but i will be a bit more specific so the post after me shud be an answer and not a reconstruction of my question..

I have currently joined uni and in the process got a new laptop. A HP Pavilion dv9560ea which is HD ready (and has a HDMI port). I left my xbox 360 at home as i didnt want to bring it untill i checked out the "security" of the place. anyway, i wud now love to bring my xbox up here, now it seems completly logical that i can connect my xbox 360 by using the HDMI port and turning my laptop screen into an external monitor, is this possible? and if so, do i need any other cables that do not come with the xbox 360 premium package.

Any help will be great.

Mat


----------



## Couriant

I don't know if the Premium version has the HDMI cable (pretty sure the basic doesn't) but if the HDMI is an input and not output, theoretically you should be able to use the laptop. There is a button or two finger salute that you can switch from one input to the other. Check your notebook manufacturer's site or manual (if you have it) to see if its possible.


----------



## matorme

thanks for your reply,
well i no the premium has a HDMI cable, as at home i was playing it through this cable onto my HD TV. Yes, i am wondering the same thing on whether it is an input or an output..my only thought is if its used to play the xbox on the TV then surely its an input HDMI, now wouldnt this be the cable i need, as i am inputting the data from the xbox into my laptop?


----------



## matorme

....in fact, i was just doing a little bit of googling on the subject of HDMI as i would have to admit im a bit of a novice in the subject..but im i right in saying there is no such thing as an "input" HDMI cable, or output one for that matter. There is just an HDMI to HDMI cable, that takes care of both input and output data streams.

If this is so, then surely i just need to use the one supplied that i used on my tv, which was a HDMI to HDMI cable and this should work?...


----------



## Couriant

Sounds correct to me.


----------

